# Milk Pitchers?



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey, I was just wondering what milk pitchers people like? Personally I use a set of Motta jugs, which are fantastic for latte art. However, one guy I work with hates them, and prefers bell bottom jugs. Another prefers the simple straight walled jug. Just curious about people's preferences.

Cheers,

Seamus.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

I entirely agree with motta's, I love them, the 50cl ones are best for latte art IMHO. Also love the straight walled jugs for tulips though









Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For simple milk steaming I use a Gaggia milk jug, but for Latte Art I use a Motta.

The pointed spout on the Motta allows definition to be created that you just cannot achieve with the rounded lip jugs.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree totally. The spout on the Motta is gorgeous. Although there was a bloke at the US regionals who got perfect rosettas using a rounded lip belly jug and a spatula lol.


----------



## campbell (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah I heard about the guy at the Us regionals, I hope to get footage of Chris DeFerio pouring double Rosetta's in two cups at the same time, I have seen him doing it but no camera's with me.

Never used a Motta, is there anything else out there that rivals it?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

I think that a straight walled jug can rival a motta!!

Maybe not with rosetta's, but my tulips are always better with a straight sided jug!!

Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Haven't really tried anything more complex with a straight wall, but I've got a couple floating about at home. Might take them into work and see what I can get from them.

Wouldn't mind trying the new Espro either. That looks awesome.


----------



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)

The Mottas are great for pouring art, sure, but I find them a bit funny to steam in. The heavier steel means you have to recalibrate your timing a little.

I have a bunch of Rattleware 'Standards' that Kyle Glanville left at the house, which are nice for steaming in, and transferring to the Motta.

The InCasa standards are really nice as well, but have to order them from Australia, as far as I know.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

See, I actually prefer to steam in Mottas. In a normal, run of the mill, straight walled jug my hand gets too hot too quickly, so I'm guessing the temperature, whereas the thicker steel of the Motta allows me to guage the temperature much more easily. Suppose it's down to personal taste though


----------



## TimStyles (Jul 22, 2008)

You don't think that the delay in the Motta heating up might be indicative of the milk inside the pitcher being too hot?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

wow, there's more jugs around, with significant differences to make this interesting.

It might be worth a few of us getting together online and sorting out some sort of system whereby we can each try a different jug for a week and review it for the forum?

What do you guys think.. can probably do it reasonably cheaply?

Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

how about we get a list of 4 or so jugs to review, 3 or 4 people to review them, and we each get a jug for a week.

marks out of 10

ability to foam milk?

ability to spin milk?

general quality of construction?

latte art (if applicable)?

and then an overall out of ten?

Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

We'd have to use a uniform milk as well. Personally I'd suggest Cravendale, it's good milk and you can get it anywhere. Oh, and it's fairly cheap lol. But yeah, great suggestion. Would love to hear other people's opinions


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

as we will all hopefully get a week with each jug... we only have to use the same milk ourselves for each jug. Would be interesting to see how different milk reacts!

Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm up for a jug swap, although postage would need to be considered

Another option is to have 4-6 jugs entered and then get them sent by courier between participants - I have a very economical solution for this, although we're looking at about £11 per person to do this


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

That sounds good Glenn. We'll have to get something sorted out when I get back from Israel. We have a motta, an espro and some straight walled jugs, and a bell bottom now I think about it.

Should be fun, and a good write up.

Chris


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

When I was at the SCAA there was a teflon coated pitcher floating around that I only had a quick pour on. Might have to try and get another sent over.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

That sounds really interesting. I've heard of teflon coated portafilters and steam wands on the Marzocco GB5s, but never in a milk pitcher. I'd be hugely excited to try that lol. that and the Espro would be on my list of things to try


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

If by Espro you mean the Torroid pitcher then I have to say I find it very hard to work with. They got the spout positioning all wrong, and whilst steaming is very easy - pouring detailed art with it is not, unless you prefer the long skinny rosettas over the full cup types.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeh the Teflon milk jug sounds interesting. Not sure if it has as much use to it and the steam arm and portafilter though. I had a chance to use the teflon steam arm at the WBC, and it was really nice. Felt strange not having nice chromed metal, but really was easy to clean.

What are the teflon portafilters like James? I still have various doubts regarding their performance alongside the brass, and also residue in the cup?

Chris


----------



## heminui (Jan 24, 2009)

anyone know where you can buy the cheapo Jarra jugs? I like them the best, straight-ish sides and nice spout for pouring art- about £7 for a 600ml I last paid

I was getting them from the purebeans site, but that's been bought by hasbeen and they no longer stock them- Pages very occasionally have them, but they're overpriced anyways


----------

